# The perfect ILF hunting riser.



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A 21" Gillo Ghost but with a smaller sight window would be perfect.


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

grantmac said:


> A 21" Gillo Ghost but with a smaller sight window would be perfect.


That's seems like an odd request to me. Can you explain why you would like a smaller window?


----------



## Susquehannabum (Sep 17, 2010)

This was done last year. The result is the DAS Tribute.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

If you were to mimic the Bear Black Bear riser that is so common for Warfing, with the limb pocket design that the Proline risers had, and offered it in sizes from 15-21", I think you'd have a winner.


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sauk Mountain said:


> If you were to mimic the Bear Black Bear riser that is so common for Warfing, with the limb pocket design that the Proline risers had, and offered it in sizes from 15-21", I think you'd have a winner.


Can you provide pictures of what you are talking about


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Susquehannabum said:


> This was done last year. The result is the DAS Tribute.


No design is ever done, it's never perfect


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

sampb18 said:


> That's seems like an odd request to me. Can you explain why you would like a smaller window?


Works better with large gaps which I tend to have.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

sampb18 said:


> Can you provide pictures of what you are talking about


Yeah, but I'm going to need an engineers salary, corner office, and September through December off with pay.


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sauk Mountain said:


> sampb18 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide pictures of what you are talking about
> ...


Check is in the mail. Also, that puts you working through deer season.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

Susquehannabum said:


> This was done last year. The result is the DAS Tribute.


With their price they are not flying off the shelf. Ugly to.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Perfect?*

No need to look any further <grin>








Lots of perfects out there...depending on your preference.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out the Border Tempest riser. It is a very deflexed and balance riser. There is a lot of thought to go into a riser. Inline risers are easier to manufacture but I find them not as accurate to shoot. I prefer a phenolic or wood riser for hunting as they are warmer and my hands seem to not get as cold handling them.


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> Check out the Border Tempest riser. It is a very deflexed and balance riser. There is a lot of thought to go into a riser. Inline risers are easier to manufacture but I find them not as accurate to shoot. I prefer a phenolic or wood riser for hunting as they are warmer and my hands seem to not get as cold handling them.


I have only seen pictures of them. Any idea about how much a 19 inch tempest would run?


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

So what other risers do you folks like?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned, the *"perfect ILF hunting riser"* ship sailed about a decade ago.









It is the original 17" TradTech Titan prototype.

I've shot a bunch of them in those ten years and have yet to find one I'd trade it for.

KPC


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

sampb18 said:


> I have only seen pictures of them. Any idea about how much a 19 inch tempest would run?


??? Maybe in to 5-600 range.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I preferred the Morrisons metal risers. I liked that his pressure buttons holed were low on the sight window allowing the use of a button of adjustable strike plate but still being able to shoot off of the shelf. Bob's shelf has a sight peak in it as well vs a flat surface.
If I were to go back to ILF, it would be another Morrison.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm liking the looks and specs of the new Satori line. I think Hoyt really got it right this time.


----------



## sampb18 (Nov 16, 2016)

centershot said:


> I'm liking the looks and specs of the new Satori line. I think Hoyt really got it right this time.


Yeah I'm waiting on some good reviews but it's seems like a winner. 

So the wf-19 and border tempest are my favorite unconventional design. 
The satori is solid and there are many other more traditional risers for sale. 
Almost all of them are between 4-500. 

As far as price goes; the satori, Titan, and morrison risers are around the same price. For the money, it looks to me like the Hoyt is the better choice.


----------



## DarkArch (Aug 16, 2018)

Still trying to make that metal riser?


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm with Mr. Hill. Chris, not Howard. The Tempest has a lot going for it. Number one for me is the grip. Never had anything fit in my hand like that.

Bowmania


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

For simplicity and ease of shooting off the shelf the Tribe Halo works great for me. Thrown on some velcro, tune it, and shoot it. Its literally MADE to shoot off the shelf, not adding household goods to make it work. The grip is machined but if you add a wrap you can fit it how you like. I guess everyone has a favorite, but this is the one I always pick up.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

sampb18 said:


> Yeah I'm waiting on some good reviews but it's seems like a winner.
> 
> So the wf-19 and border tempest are my favorite unconventional design.
> The satori is solid and there are many other more traditional risers for sale.
> ...


The single thing Satori has above the rest (Morrison and TT) is the fact that you can shoot it of the shelf without worrying how to build the shelf. Short Satori review: It is a great riser but the paint is average - my own experience with 19" riser. I don't mind that but be aware of this small detail.


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)

Opps sorry missed the word hunting.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

oldsouth said:


> Opps sorry missed the word hunting.
> View attachment 6609191


What're your thoughts on the ghost? Always liked the looks of it. What stands out over other risers?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

DAS tribute is almost perfect for me. 
Finish is most durable finish I’ve seen on a riser, comes with shelf bump, a well thought out riser. Just like the gen 1 DAS but in a 19” package and a few more perks. 









Another to consider is the bernadini cobra or mamba depending on the length riser your looking for.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

After packing my Tempest riser through the woods this year I am liking it even more. The bridge makes a great handle for carrying. For some reason it is way more comfortable than carrying by the grip or string. It's not something I thought would make a difference but it sure is handy.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

X2 for the Tribe risers. I have and hunt with both the Halo and the X3 both paired with a set of the old Ttad Tech longbow limbs. Only thing I don't care for is hunting with them in northern MN, aluminum gets damn cold in November!


----------



## Anchor Zero Six (Nov 29, 2010)

Engineer to engineer my thoughts are "perfect" is subjective. 

Identify the flaws in current offerings, figure out how to produce economically while maintaining quality and dont waste too much time/expense on prototyping when you can model in SolidWorks or Catia and render physical models in 3D printing for spacial/ergo feedback.

A super rigid, adjustable length, lightweight metal/composite design that could be made at a reasonable cost? Far as I know there isn't an adjustable length riser currently made.

Just getting heavy into archery and have no inclination to make anything, but have BTDT in the firearms and aerospace sectors and have fell victim to the solution looking for a problem syndrome many times myself.


----------

